# Do Amano's attack Cardinal Tetras?



## i_have_gas (May 23, 2010)

I think my Amano shrimp are attacking my tetras. I started with six cardinal tetras, and over the past 2 weeks - two have disappeared and are no where to be found.

The water conditions are fine and my other fish are all acounted for (6 glass fin tetras and 2 swordtails).

There's about 2 dozen amanos in there.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i dunno if they attack them or not...but i have both species in there and so far i dun see any cardinal casualties...but here is something u might wanna know...if ur fish died..the amanos might make a snack outta the corpse...if you have 2 dozen amanos...you do the math..haha...might not see the dead fish if you tank has lotsa plants and decorations. sometimes new fish that are introduced to a different tank do pass away(ever had ottos before?)...kinda crappy luck...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

doubt it, i have amanos in with my african cichlid fry and they seem harmless.


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> (ever had ottos before?)...kinda crappy luck...


I guess I am one of the lucky ones, I have never had an Otocinclus die right after I bought one, earliest was at least 2 or 3 months after I got it 

Also I agree that the Amano's are most likely eating the dead bodies of the fish.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

KevinPR said:


> I guess I am one of the lucky ones, I have never had an Otocinclus die right after I bought one, earliest was at least 2 or 3 months after I got it
> 
> Also I agree that the Amano's are most likely eating the dead bodies of the fish.


haha..not really right after..but a few weeks after..then again..small tank..and yada


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

in my tanks they have only pestered fish if they want the food, but if the fish stands ground the amano will flee


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> in my tanks they have only pestered fish if they want the food, but if the fish stands ground the amano will flee


my amanos try to swoop in and grab a piece of food and then swim away with it lol, ie a chunk of an algae wafer i split in 3.
the pearl blues swim around upside down trying to snag flakes right off the surface when i feed the fry.


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

My amanos have never been hostile towards any of my fish, includding my neons and cardinals. but they will feed on the dead for sure.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

lopez said:


> My amanos have never been hostile towards any of my fish, includding my neons and cardinals. but they will feed on the dead for sure.


Agree with this 100%. As soon as the fish is dead, seems to be fair game for the amanos.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos lack predatory claws of any size. Any fish that pass on would be quickly consumed by the other fish and for sure shrimp.


----------

